# MASTER-RÄTSEL



## Taikashi (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute vor einigen Tagen hat mir ein Kollege ein Rätsel gezeigt, ich bin schon seit geschlagenen 3 Tagen an diesem Rätsel dran ^^ 
Ein andere Kollege hat dieses Rätsel innert 2 Tagen gelöst, ich komme mir schon langsam dumm vor xD ich schaffe immer eine Linie nicht --_--

Könnt ihr mir helfen???

Rätsel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




- der Stift muss immer auf dem Blatt bleiben
- eine Linie darf nie zweimal gezeichnet werden.

Wenn ihr eine Lösung habt schreibt sie doch bitte bitte bitte hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (20. Juni 2008)

Schönes Rätsel...
Vor allem wenn man die Lösung weiß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikashi (20. Juni 2008)

ich weiss es nicht ^^ weiss du es? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (20. Juni 2008)

Taikashi schrieb:


> ich weiss es nicht ^^ weiss du es?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Japp, ich schreib sie Dir per PM.
Wäre ja schade für alle Rätselfreunde, wenn man so früh schon auflöst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikashi (20. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Japp, ich schreib sie Dir per PM.
> Wäre ja schade für alle Rätselfreunde, wenn man so früh schon auflöst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wohl wahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so Leute, euer Hirn ist gefragt, helft mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (20. Juni 2008)

Ich kannte es vorher nicht, aber da ich Rätseln mag hab ich es mir angeschaut. Ich fand es zu leicht, 3 Minuten hab ich nur gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikashi (20. Juni 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Ich kannte es vorher nicht, aber da ich Rätseln mag hab ich es mir angeschaut. Ich fand es zu leicht, 3 Minuten hab ich nur gebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bitte schreib mir die Lösung per PM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (20. Juni 2008)

ich habs auch raus.is aber eigentlich ganz easy


----------



## Taikashi (20. Juni 2008)

Bolle0708 schrieb:


> ich habs auch raus.is aber eigentlich ganz easy


Auch du bitte mir eine PM schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (20. Juni 2008)

ich hab einen versuch gebraucht...veräpppeln?


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Juni 2008)

Kenn das aus meiner Schulzeit. Meine aber, dass das nicht lösbar sei.


----------



## Taikashi (20. Juni 2008)

WestIce schrieb:


> ich hab einen versuch gebraucht...veräpppeln?



Bitte schreib mir die Lösung per PM, bis jetzt hat noch niemand ein Lösungsweg hingekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikashi (20. Juni 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Kenn das aus meiner Schulzeit. Meine aber, dass das nicht lösbar sei.



Laut meinen Kollegen sei es lösbar


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Juni 2008)

Taikashi schrieb:


> Bitte schreib mir die Lösung per PM, bis jetzt hat noch niemand ein Lösungsweg hingekriegt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir bitte auch. Entweder ich bin zu blöd, aber ich denke bewiesen zu haben, dass es nicht geht.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Juni 2008)

Öhmpf.. Also ich hab mich eben ne Viertelstd mal hingesetzt dafür, aber mehr als bis auf einen letzten Strich, der fehlte, hab ich nicht hinbekommen. Mach das beizeiten nochmal, dafür wär aber interessant zu wissen, ob es wirklich geht, oder ob es einfach keine Lösung dafür gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Juni 2008)

Oonâgh schrieb:


> Öhmpf.. Also ich hab mich eben ne Viertelstd mal hingesetzt dafür, aber mehr als bis auf einen letzten Strich, der fehlte, hab ich nicht hinbekommen.



Mehr schaffe ich auch nicht und ich versuche das heute nicht zum ersten mal.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (20. Juni 2008)

Falls jemand die Lösung hat, bitte mir mal per PM mitteilen.
Ich bezweifel auch dass es eine herkömmliche Lösung dafür gibt.


----------



## florian_r (20. Juni 2008)

hmm, first try, kanns sein dass ich was übersehen habe? ^^

aso kk, hab eine linie doppelt benutzt ... ^^


----------



## Siu (20. Juni 2008)

Seltsam.. ich bin gerade ma dran^^


----------



## iggeblackmoore (20. Juni 2008)

schickt mir pls ne pm mit der lösung =)


----------



## Fledermaus (20. Juni 2008)

Ich kenn das Rätsel auch und hab mich lange daran versucht und dachte eigentlich auch, dass es nicht möglich ist.
Jedenfalls nicht ohne irgendwelchen Tricks.

Sollte ich mir irren, schickt auch mir bitte die Lösung :-).

Danke Maus.


----------



## Black Muffin (20. Juni 2008)

35,3 sekunden... habs raus


----------



## ApoY2k (20. Juni 2008)

Bin zu blöd für sowas... 3 Stunden und kritzel immer noch rum -.-

need Lösung :'(


----------



## Taikashi (20. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> 35,3 sekunden... habs raus



Schreib mir doch ne PM bitte mit der Lösung Black Muffin, viele haben das schon gesagt und jeder hat eine Linie vergessen oder eine Linie doppelt genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 beweise es


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Black Muffin braucht ne halbe Minute, ich wohl mein ganzes Leben.
Werde dann auch mal anfangen zu rätseln.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Juni 2008)

ich bin mir zu 90% sicher das dieses rätsel nicht aufgeht., aber für alle die das rätsel trotzdem noch versuchen lösen zu wollen hier ein tipp.
die halbkreise tun nichts zur sache. konzentriert euch darauf das viereck zu machen , denn sobald ihr das habt , könnt ihr die halbkreise noch außen ranklatschen.

edit: irgendwie hab ich das gefühl ,dass das erstellen dieses threads nicht den zweck dient den der te nannte (lösen des rätsels)


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juni 2008)

*Antwort:* 

Man kann die Figur nicht Zeichnen ohne abzusetzen. 

*Begründung: *

Wenn man eine Figur zeichnet ohne abzusetzen, dann ist es als wenn die Figur aus eine Linie besteht. 
Wenn die Linie sich selbst kreuzt können aus dieser Ecke nur eine gerade Anzahl an Linien hineinführen, außer er ist Start oder Endpunkt. 
D.h. eine Figur kann genau dann ohne absetzen gezeichnet werden, wenn In jeder Kreuzung (Eckpunkt, Knoten) entweder nur eine gerade Anzahl an Linien hineingeht oder genau zwei Knoten mit ungeraden Linien. 

Die o.g. Figur hat 4 Knoten wo eine ungerade Anzahl an Linien hineingeht.


Falls jemand von sich sagt er kann es doch, so möge er den Beweis kund tun.


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

Jetzt hat der böse böse Noxiel es verraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taikashi (21. Juni 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich bin mir zu 90% sicher das dieses rätsel nicht aufgeht., aber für alle die das rätsel trotzdem noch versuchen lösen zu wollen hier ein tipp.
> die halbkreise tun nichts zur sache. konzentriert euch darauf das viereck zu machen , denn sobald ihr das habt , könnt ihr die halbkreise noch außen ranklatschen.
> 
> edit: irgendwie hab ich das gefühl ,dass das erstellen dieses threads nicht den zweck dient den der te nannte (lösen des rätsels)



Was soll es sonst für einen Zweck haben? --> ich bin der Ersteller dieses Threads


----------



## Taikashi (21. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *Antwort:*
> 
> Man kann die Figur nicht Zeichnen ohne abzusetzen.
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist jetzt eher wie es mein Kollege geschafft hat dieses Rätsel zu lösen, naja Montag läuft die Deathline ab und er zeigt mir wie es geht ^^ ob dies nur eine Verarsche ist oder er wirklich eine Lösung präsentiert sehe ich dann


----------



## sTereoType (21. Juni 2008)

Taikashi schrieb:


> Was soll es sonst für einen Zweck haben? --> ich bin der Ersteller dieses Threads


naja es hätte eine studie sein können.
in psychologietests gibt es auch  solche sachen. Da wird eine gruppe von testern eine unmögliche aufgabe gegen ohne das ihnen gesagt wird das es nicht zuschaffen ist oder sogar vorgelogen das der schnellste so und so viel zeit brauchte. jetzt würd beobachtet wie sich die probanden verhalten.   naja wer weiß vielleicht spinn ich auch bloß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (21. Juni 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> *Antwort:*
> 
> Man kann die Figur nicht Zeichnen ohne abzusetzen.
> 
> ...



es ist möglich wenn du die beiden umkreisungen zu zwei etwas zerdrückten elipsen formst, allerdings die "untere" linie des quadrats weglässt, dann machst du sozusagen Wurzel3/4 im quadrat für den flächeninhalt eines dreieckigen prismas, 3D-gesehen wäre das möglich! da du nun aber 2D zeichnest, machst du /2, und zeichnest das diagonal gespaltene dreieck rechts (nicht links!) eingeklemmt zwischen die hälte der seitenhalbierenden (3/4) ein!
anschliessend solltest du unten die linie frei haben, dann kannst du (mathematisch 4/1s) die fehlende linie des umfangs einzeichnen und anschliessend die diagonale 2/1---> 2/2 zeichnen - fertig!
sollte das nicht stimmen, meldets!
OWNED


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> es ist möglich wenn du die beiden umkreisungen zu zwei etwas zerdrückten elipsen formst, allerdings die "untere" linie des quadrats weglässt, dann machst du sozusagen Wurzel3/4 im quadrat für den flächeninhalt eines dreieckigen prismas, 3D-gesehen wäre das möglich! da du nun aber 2D zeichnest, machst du /2, und zeichnest das diagonal gespaltene dreieck rechts (nicht links!) eingeklemmt zwischen die hälte der seitenhalbierenden (3/4) ein!
> anschliessend solltest du unten die linie frei haben, dann kannst du (mathematisch 4/1s) die fehlende linie des umfangs einzeichnen und anschliessend die diagonale 2/1---> 2/2 zeichnen - fertig!
> sollte das nicht stimmen, meldets!
> OWNED



Qué?

Moment ich versuch das Rästel mal zu lösen.
Die zerdrückten Ellipsen sind bestimmt Erdnüsse, der Flächeninhalt eine dreieckigen Prismas eine Tobleroneschachtel. Und ein Quadrat ohne die untere Linie ist ein Hut.
3D und 2D bedeutet bestimmt dass man alle zahlen um eins verrringern muss und danach durch 2 teilen.
Das gespaltene Dreick, hmmm, damit sind bestimmt Paarhufer gemeint. Und wenn diese eingeklemmt sind ist damit sicher ein Hamburger gemeint.
Unten die Linie frei haben könnte auf des Entblößen der unteren weiblichen Geschlechtsmerkmale hindeuten.
Wenn man die fehlende Linie des Umfangs einzeichnet ist die Figur "geschlossen" und zwei Diagonalen ergeben ein X.

Hmm, ich glaube bis auf eine Sache stimmt gar nichts.

Ist es vielleicht eine Anleitung zum menschlichen Geschlechtsakt?


----------



## Taikashi (23. Juni 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Qué?
> 
> Moment ich versuch das Rästel mal zu lösen.
> Die zerdrückten Ellipsen sind bestimmt Erdnüsse, der Flächeninhalt eine dreieckigen Prismas ein Tobleroneschachtel. und ein Quadrat ohne die untere Linie ist ein Hut.
> ...



So hört das für mich auch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

hmm entweder ich bin zu doof oder es geht nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eine linie 2mal dann gehts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (23. Juni 2008)

Eben. Es ist nicht lösbar. Dein Freund hat dich ma schön verarscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man das Modell mit dem "Haus vom Nikolaus" vergleicht, das Dach ist dann der oberer Halbkreis, dann kommt man auf das Viereck, aber es fehlt am Ende genau ein Halbkreis zu dem man nicht mehr hinkommt.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

naja ich bekomme alle halbkreise hin , aner mir fehlt dann eben ne diagonale :

Es ist nicht möglich. Habs eben mal in der Firma rumgereicht , und keiner ist drauf gekommen!


----------



## Ronas (23. Juni 2008)

ich komm auch immer bis zur letzen linie nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

Achja , in der Theorie , kann man das ganze als Formel ausrechnen. Da könnte man das ding sogar zeichnen! Aber in der Praxis gehts nicht =P


----------



## Dalmus (23. Juni 2008)

Taikashi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jetzt eher wie es mein Kollege geschafft hat dieses Rätsel zu lösen, naja Montag läuft die Deathline ab und er zeigt mir wie es geht ^^ ob dies nur eine Verarsche ist oder er wirklich eine Lösung präsentiert sehe ich dann


Und? Hat Dein Kollege nun zugegeben, daß es nicht lösbar ist?


----------



## ZAM (23. Juni 2008)

Tipp falls es jemand versucht: "Das ist das Haus vom Nikolaus"...ohne Dach, also eigentlich Kinderkram...

Die Kreisformen kommen zuletzt, wenn man an einer der äußeren Kanten des Quadrates nach dem oben genannten Lösungsansatz angekommen ist. So zeichnet man keine Linie 2 mal.


----------



## Dalmus (23. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tipp falls es jemand versucht: "Das ist das Haus vom Nikolaus"...ohne Dach, also eigentlich Kinderkram...
> 
> Die Kreisformen kommen zuletzt, wenn man an einer der äußeren Kanten des Quadrates nach dem oben genannten Lösungsansatz angekommen ist. So zeichnet man keine Linie 2 mal.


Zam, hast Du schon versucht das Haus vom Nikolaus (unter den gegebenen Bedingungen) ohne Dach zu zeichnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (23. Juni 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Zam, hast Du schon versucht das Haus vom Nikolaus (unter den gegebenen Bedingungen) ohne Dach zu zeichnen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke nicht und möglich ist es auch nicht. 

Siehe z.B. hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eulerweg


----------



## QcK (23. Juni 2008)

^^ also mal ohne scheiß... ich bin echt mieß im rätseln aber das rätsel haeb ich in 20 sek gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Juni 2008)

@QcK

Prove it or it didn't happen.


----------



## Incontemtio (24. Juni 2008)

QcK schrieb:


> ^^ also mal ohne scheiß... ich bin echt mieß im rätseln aber das rätsel haeb ich in 20 sek gelöst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du lügst, auch wenn du dir dessen vielleicht nicht bewusst bist, es ist mathematisch beweißbar, dass es nicht möglich ist diese Figur mit einem Strich und ohne eine Linie doppelt zu ziehen zu zeichnen.


----------



## shadow24 (27. Juni 2008)

/push
will ne Lösung falls es eine gibt...tendier allerdings auch zu Incontemtios Meinung, das es keine "echte" Lösung gibt...
wehe da steckt wieder irgend so ein Schwachsinn dahinter...


----------



## QcK (27. Juni 2008)

Ach loooool -.- tut mir leid leute ^^ ich nehme meine behauptung zurück... habe mich vertan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tut mir leid :>


----------



## Mini Vaati (1. Juli 2008)

ich habe keine ahnung,wie man das machen soll?


----------

